# tourer o. all mountain



## Jonesman95 (17. November 2011)

Hallo erstmal zusammen
da ich neu hier bin und nicht weiß ob das schonmal durchgekaut wurde frag ich einfach nochmal
ich fahre seit längerer Zeit ein hard tail und möchte diesen winter auf ein fully umsteigen 
nach längerem studieren von zeitschriften, sämmtlichen Foren usw...
bin ich jetzt bei noch einer frage hängern geblieben ...
Ich möchte das fully auch um mal ordenlich zu heizen und die sau raus zu lassen^^
reicht da nen touren-fully mit um die 120mm oder sollte ich lieber nen bisschen mehr für nen ordentliches all mountain (<140mm) ausgeben?
waäre auf schnelle Antworten sehr erfreut ...


----------



## RolfK (17. November 2011)

Moins

ist die Frage, ob nen 140'er Fully überhaupt mehr kosten muss wie ein 120'er??? 
Ich würd auf jeden Fall zu mehr Federweg greifen, du hast einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2011)

Würde auch sagen: Mehr Federweg! Habe mich vom Hardtail über nen 100mm CC-Fully über mehrere Stationen zu jetzt 160mm "hochgearbeitet". So um die 150mm bekommst du (bei entsprechender Technik) super Allrounder mit denen man bergab viel Spaß hat aber auch noch gut Strecke machen kann.


----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

Ich find meine 140mm absolut tourentauglich. 
nen Racer will wahrscheinlich ne andere Sitzposition, ist so die Frage, was du genauer willst.


----------



## Jonesman95 (17. November 2011)

zunächst einmal danke für die vielen schnellen antworten



RolfK schrieb:


> Moins
> 
> ist die Frage, ob nen 140'er Fully überhaupt mehr kosten muss wie ein 120'er???
> Ich würd auf jeden Fall zu mehr Federweg greifen, du hast einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.



Ne, es ging mehr darum wie viel Federweg
denke ich werde mich dann auch mal in dem Segment umschauen

Kann mir auch irgendjemand aus persönlichen Erfahrungen  Modelle empfehlen...? Preis sollte um die 2000-2500 liegen (zur Not auch etwas drüber  )


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

Servus!

Federweg ist nie verkehrt! 160mm und du kannst hier in der Gegend und einiges im Park fahren! Was wiegst du wenn ich fragen darf?

Mittlerweile ist die Technik auch sehr ausgereift und es geht kaum Kraft durch den Federweg verloren, solange du im sitzen fährst und einen runden Tritt hast!

Mein Tipp: Lass die Finger von LP wenn du über 90kg wiegst und bergab ordentlich die Sau raus lässt / in Parks willst. Da ist die Teileversorgung nicht so pralle (Lieferzeiten und Kosten aus Frankreich). Zudem ist mein Spicy nicht ganz so stabil.



MHm ausm stehgreif würde ich dir sagen, schau mal bei Rose, Specialized, Kona, etc rum. Hier im Forum gibt es einen "Kaufberatungs"-Bereich - da haben schon viele deine Ffrage gestellt ... da wirst du auch weitere kompetente Beratung finden!



LG Jens


----------



## Jonesman95 (17. November 2011)

ich wiege mit Ausrüstung um die 70kg bei 178 cm das sollte also kein Problem werden


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

alles klar  dann reichen dir fw-technisch auch 140mm aus denke ich. ich würde sagen du solltest in deiner umgebung ein paar fahrer ausfindig machen und mal proberollen - das wird dir das meiste sagen. wirst dich bestimmt auf einem gut wohlfühlen!


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. November 2011)

Würde auch zu mehr Federweg raten, habe ja ein CC-Fully hier - damit kann ich auch nicht viel mehr anstellen als mit meinem HT, bloß komfortabler.


----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

ich komm mit meinem knappen 70kg mit meinem Zesty gut klar,
@ Jens, bedenke bitte, dass du ein älteres Modell hast, 2009 meine ich hat LP die Lager etwas verändert, die aktuellen hat der Radstand eigentlich immer da


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2011)

Hm, Kona würde ich zur Zeit nicht unbedingt zur Fahrwerks-Elite zählen. Im Vergleich zu den Coilair Modellen ist das Spicy zumindest "gefühlt" auch wesentlich steifer.
Ich würde mir mal nen Tag Zeit nehmen und ein paar Händler abklappern, Räder ausprobieren und dich beraten lassen.

Meine Empfehlung für dein Anliegen wäre das Trek Remedy - bin da aber auch aus persönlicher und beruflicher Sicht sicherlich nicht ganz unvoreingenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (17. November 2011)

Jonesman95 schrieb:


> reicht da nen touren-fully mit um die 120mm oder sollte ich lieber nen bisschen mehr für nen ordentliches all mountain (<140mm) ausgeben?





Jonesman95 schrieb:


> Ne, es ging mehr darum wie viel Federweg



Ach so............


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

stimmt wohl .. allerdings ist beim LP nicht das Lager das Problem sondern der Bolzen ... Aber die ganz aktuellen sind stabiler, so wies ausschaut ..


----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

auch die hat er, wobei es schon auch arm ist, auf nen 2 oder 3 Jahre altes Rad wochenlang auf nen Ersatzteil zu warten zu müssen


----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Hm, Kona würde ich zur Zeit nicht unbedingt zur Fahrwerks-Elite zählen.



Hey, mein 12 Jahre HT Stahl Bock von Kona ist Elite, 2,2Kg pure Emotion


----------



## Jonesman95 (17. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> alles klar  dann reichen dir fw-technisch auch 140mm aus denke ich. ich würde sagen du solltest in deiner umgebung ein paar fahrer ausfindig machen und mal proberollen - das wird dir das meiste sagen. wirst dich bestimmt auf einem gut wohlfühlen!



Jap, das werde ich auf jeden Fall demnächst mal machen...

Was ist eig mit Vorjahresmodellen....
Am alten Bike mehr Rabatt rausschlagen oder nen neueres und vllt. schlechter ausgestattetest modell kaufen?? (viele Hersteller haben ja an den geos und so gewerkelt..)


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

trend ist nicht wichtig 

ich finde manche 09er bikes wesentlich besser als 11er. ich denke es ists nichts verkehrt an einem älteren rad - bleibt mehr geld für optimierungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

wenn du was passiges findest, warum nicht. Die Hersteller glauben auch nur selbst, dass sie jedes Jahr das Rad neu erfinden.


----------



## Jonesman95 (17. November 2011)

okey, danke für den Tipp


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hey, mein 12 Jahre HT Stahl Bock von Kona ist Elite, 2,2Kg pure Emotion



Ah, ein Chuck Norris Bike  damit fährt man nicht über den Berg, sondern der Berg geht unter das Fahrrad


----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ah, ein Chuck Norris Bike  damit fährt man nicht über den Berg, sondern der Berg geht unter das Fahrrad



Jupp, ist jetzt mein Stadt- und Reiserad


----------



## Surfjunk (18. November 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ah, ein Chuck Norris Bike  damit fährt man nicht über den Berg, sondern der Berg geht unter das Fahrrad


----------



## chucki_bo (18. November 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ah, ein Chuck Norris Bike  damit fährt man nicht über den Berg, sondern der Berg geht unter das Fahrrad



Genau. Und wenns regnet wird nicht Chuck Norris nass, sondern der Regen
Wird Chuck Norris


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

wann bekommt der kurze den das passende shirt?


----------



## chucki_bo (19. November 2011)

Jonesman95 schrieb:


> Jap, das werde ich auf jeden Fall demnächst mal machen...
> 
> Was ist eig mit Vorjahresmodellen....
> Am alten Bike mehr Rabatt rausschlagen oder nen neueres und vllt. schlechter ausgestattetest modell kaufen?? (viele Hersteller haben ja an den geos und so gewerkelt..)



Die neuen Bikes sind häufig nicht besser als die Vorjahresmodelle. 
Bis auf meinen aktuellen Bock hab ich immer direkt nach
dem Modellwechsel gekauft und IMMER gespart. 

Ach. Blöte verhämmert die 2011er Modelle aktuell mit Rabatten um die
15%. Unverhandelt!


----------



## kris. (19. November 2011)

Es gibt Modelljahre, da ist es tatsächlich nur die Farbe die sich ändert.
Und selbst bei den Parts merkt man meist keinen Unterschied zwischen 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Jahren. Es sei den es ändert sich was ganz revolutionäres...


----------



## slang (19. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die neuen Bikes sind häufig nicht besser als die Vorjahresmodelle.
> Bis auf meinen aktuellen Bock hab ich immer direkt nach
> dem Modellwechsel gekauft und IMMER gespart.
> 
> ...



was sich momentan aber etwas aufhebt, weil die 11er Modelle extrem teuer geworden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. November 2011)

moin,fahre gern zügig über stock und stein.federweg ist absulut überbewertet in der neuzeit, meiner meinung.aber was heist das schon.bin vom 140 sofa auf ein sportliches rz one 120 federweg umgestiegen(bin halt lefty fan).für den teutosurf ist das rad noch nicht an seine grenzen gekommen.die bezeichnung allmountain 140 ziger ist eh nur geschaffen worden um den neuverkauf der händler anzukurbeln.sollte jedoch der wunsch bestehen das schopketal voll auszuspringen ist 140 angesagt.alles andere an federweg ist für unsere region überproportional und dient weiterhin nur dem händler. mit der meinung werde ich mir nicht nur freunde schaffen.ansonsten einfach mal nach hilter zum mtb treff und auf einer kleinen dreistündigen runde dir ein testbikbe gönnen.


----------



## blautinabe1 (19. November 2011)

Hi, ich nutze meinen Federweg 150/160mm im Teuto gerne und oft ausVergrößert den Einsatzbereich des Radels in Richtung Spass
Vielleicht fahre ich einfach anders als Du. Ferderweg ist immer nur durch noch mehr Federweg zu ersetzenJogi


----------



## 230691 (19. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Ferderweg ist immer nur durch noch mehr Federweg zu ersetzenJogi






Ich befinde mich in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du.
Fahre momentan ein Hardtail an dem ich schon die Gabel von 100 auf 120mm getravelt habe - eben weil ich immer schneller Bergab fahre und immer häufiger "die Sau" raus lasse.
Deswegen wird so schnell wie möglich auch ein (unwichtig) gekauft.
Zur Tourenqualität:
Ich bin im Sommer ein Tag lang mit einem Rose AM gefahren und kam damit auf einer längeren Distanz sehr viel besser klar als mit mein HT.
Liegt einfach daran das ich auf mein HT gestreckter sitze und schneller Rückenschmerzen bekomme.
Darum teste einfach mal ein paar Bikes durch und schau wie wohl du dich drauf fühlst.

Außerdem wird man mit 140mm immer noch gut längere Strecken zurück legen können aber mit 120mm nur sehr bedingt auch mal schneller verblockte Trails runter heizen wo es auch paar Drops gibt.


----------



## poekelz (19. November 2011)

Überleg dir mal ob du nicht mit einem 150er AM+ besser deinen Einsatzbereich triffst, die sind meistens ein bis zwei KG leichter als ein Enduro.
Für die großen Spielplätze geht die Reise demnächst wohl Richtung 180, absenkbar auf 160, dann vermutlich auch im Gewichtsbereich jetziger Enduros.

160er Enduros sind deshalb meiner Meinung nach eine aussterbende Klasse.

....duckundweg!


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2011)

Wenn man nicht dazu gezwunen ist, ist ein Do-it-All-Bike Blödsinn. Man ist dann halt immer mit 'nem Kompromiss unterwegs.

Lieber ein Bigbike für Parkeinsätze und sowas was um die 140mm zum Touren. Wenn man nicht schwer ist oder viel Springen will reicht das dicke für die Gegend hier.


----------



## MTB-Bine (20. November 2011)

Jonesman95 schrieb:


> zunächst einmal danke für die vielen schnellen antworten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cube AMS 150 Modelle  zurecht Testsieger
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren eins. Macht sogar Bikepark mitJogi


----------



## slang (20. November 2011)

Eh, Jogi, was du da machst nennt man Doppelaccount, bzw. ists  jetzt ja schon dreifach. Ist nach Forumsregeln, glaub ich nicht gestattet.


----------



## stoppelhopper (20. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Cube AMS 150 Modelle  zurecht Testsieger
> Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren eins. Macht sogar Bikepark mitJogi



Du fährst seit drei Jahren nen AMS150? Wie hast du das denn angestellt


----------



## 230691 (20. November 2011)

Ich werde das Forum in Zukunft wohl besser nur noch mit seiner PN Funktion benutzen und nicht (wie es eigentlich gedacht ist) für eine Öffentliche Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Mhh also ein AM+... ich weiß nicht :/
> 
> Es sollte schon Bikepark tauglich sein und auch die härtere Gangart aushalten können.



Was glaubst Du denn, was die AMplus Räder sind? NICHT bikeparktauglich??

Noch vor wenigen Monden waren Federwege der heutigen AMplus-Klasse vom nicht mal in der Enduroklasse zu finden. Und wenn, dann mit 18 kg in Richtung Freerider.

Ich behaupte, 95% der Leutz hier bekommen ein AMplus in Willingen/Winterberg *nicht * annähernd an seine Grenzen. 

Härtere Gangart ... Kinners..Kinners..


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du denn, was die AMplus Räder sind? NICHT bikeparktauglich??
> 
> Noch vor wenigen Monden waren Federwege der heutigen AMplus-Klasse vom nicht mal in der Enduroklasse zu finden. Und wenn, dann mit 18 kg in Richtung Freerider.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn jetzt AMplus? Sowas wie das Strive? Das hat nämlich offiziell keine Bikeparkfreigabe. Natürlich wirds den ein oder anderen Bikeparkbesuch mitmachen aber wenn man das regelmäßig in Willingen die Dh runterprügelt wird garantiert irgendwas zu Bruch gehen. Da hab ich auch mit 180mm regelmäßig Durchschläge obwohl ich die dicken Dinger gar nicht fahre.

Auf Tour hier in der Umgebung siehts wieder anders aus, da krieg ich die 140mm eigentlich nur zum Durchlagen wenn ich irgendwo runterspringe.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

Ganz einfach:

Die Frage hier war Tourer oder All Mountain?
Da gibts 1000 Gründe für das Eine und für das Andere.

Das Strive liegt nach Aussage von Canyon zwischen All-Mountain und Freeride - ist also ein Enduro (schreibt Canyon auch). Was soll die Frage??? Das weißt Du doch selber. Ob die Kiste keine generelle Bikeparkzulassung hat bezweifle ich allerdings.

Ich fahr problemlos mit einem 120 mm Stumpjumper (AMSport) in Willingen die FR-Strecke runter. Also kann ich das ebenso problemlos mit dem Remedy (AMplus). Dazu brauche ich KEIN Enduro.

Ein Bikepark besteht by the way ja auch nicht nur aus DH Strecken. Möglicherweise bist Du einer der 5%, die ich meinte.

Ich fand/finde diese Aussage von 230691 nur unglaublich sinnfrei...und nicht helfend bei der Frage!

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## 230691 (21. November 2011)

...


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Welche Aussage von mir daher unglaublich Sinnfrei sein soll weiß ich  nicht.



_Es sollte schon Bikepark tauglich sein und auch die härtere Gangart aushalten können._

DAS ist sinnfrei, weil die Frage auch Richtung Tourer ging. Das was Du hier schreibst (und fahren willst) ist EN oder gar DH. 

Das will er aber gar nicht wissen. Darum hilft es nicht, dass Du jedem erzählst was Du in Zukunft machen willst.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ob die Kiste keine generelle Bikeparkzulassung hat bezweifle ich allerdings.



Ich war falsch in formiert, hat sie.



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich fahr problemlos mit einem 120 mm Stumpjumper (AMSport) in Willingen die FR-Strecke runter. Also kann ich das ebenso problemlos mit dem Remedy (AMplus). Dazu brauche ich KEIN Enduro.



Ja die Freeride in Willlingen ist jetzt ja nicht beispielhaft für alle Bikeparkstrecken in Deutschland und den Alpenanrainern. Das ist eine der flowigsten Strecken überhaupt und kann problemlos auch mit 'nem Hardtail gefahren werden.

Natürlich kann man irgendwie überall mit 'nem CC-Fully rumgurken. Wie das dann aussieht kann man dann schön an 'nem Wochenende auf der DH in Winterberg beobachten. 



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ein Bikepark besteht by the way ja auch nicht nur aus DH Strecken. Möglicherweise bist Du einer der 5%, die ich meinte.



Muss ja keine DH-Strecke sein. In Livigno oder Pds gehen die Bremswellen auch mit 180mm ganz schön in die Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (21. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> _Es sollte schon Bikepark tauglich sein und auch die härtere Gangart aushalten können._
> 
> DAS ist sinnfrei, weil die Frage auch Richtung Tourer ging. Das was Du hier schreibst (und fahren willst) ist EN oder gar DH.
> 
> Das will er aber gar nicht wissen. Darum hilft es nicht, dass Du jedem erzählst was Du in Zukunft machen willst.




Ich habe auf poekelz Aussage geantwortet ob nicht ein 150er AM+ evt. besser wäre und somit nie zu Jonesman behauptet, ob EN oder gar noch mehr nicht besser für IHN sei.

Nachdem ich geschrieben habe was ich von AM+ halte schrieb ich auch, dass das noch Zeit und hier im Thema nichts verloren hat.
Dann kamst du mit "120mm reicht für alles blabliblub..."

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die kleine Kaufberatung von euch wenn ich dann tatsächlich die Kohle zusammen habe und der Kauf kurz bevorsteht.


So chucki kannst dich jetzt glücklich schätzen.
Ich hoffe es entspricht jetzt dem, was du dir vorgestellt hast.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

Du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen. 

Und ... 120 mm reicht für alles steht da nicht. Vor allem aber kein blabliblub, Du Pfeife.

Thema durch.


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Man chucki, schlechten Tag gehabt?


----------



## chucki_bo (21. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Man chucki, schlechten Tag gehabt?



 schon OK.


----------



## Jonesman95 (26. November 2011)

hallo kann mir vllt einer von euch sagen ob man den tripple star combound von schwalbe wirklich braucht oder ob das mehr marktstrategie ist und die günstigeren reifen genau so gut sind?


----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2011)

Du merkst den unterschied auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen (+). Und beim Abrieb (-). 

Die Frage ist ob mans merkt - ich werde jetzt vorne immer die gute weiche Mischung nehmen!


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. November 2011)

Jonesman95 schrieb:


> hallo kann mir vllt einer von euch sagen ob man den tripple star combound von schwalbe wirklich braucht oder ob das mehr marktstrategie ist und die günstigeren reifen genau so gut sind?



Andere Reifenhersteller haben auch weiche Mischungen. Ich persönlich fahr die aber nur im Park. Auf Tour ist der Verschleiß & Rollwiderstand im Verhältnis zum Nutzen zu hoch.


----------



## Jonesman95 (27. November 2011)

So ....
ich war gestern ein wenig unterwegs und habe mir jetzt ein remedy 9.7 zugelegt
bin heute auch mal gleich ne kleinere runde probe gefahren und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert


----------



## Jonesman95 (27. November 2011)

Jonesman95 schrieb:


> So ....
> ich war gestern ein wenig unterwegs und habe mir jetzt ein remedy 9.7 zugelegt
> bin heute auch mal gleich ne kleinere runde probe gefahren und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert



ps. ich bin natürlich auch vorher schon mal probe gefahren, aber nicht ne so große runde und in so unterschiedlichem terrain ...


----------



## slang (28. November 2011)

Ich habe mir das Bike grad mal im Netz angeschaut. 
Gefällt 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (28. November 2011)

Jonesman95 schrieb:


> So ....
> ich war gestern ein wenig unterwegs und habe mir jetzt ein remedy 9.7 zugelegt
> bin heute auch mal gleich ne kleinere runde probe gefahren und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert



Ach guck ... das hätte ich Dir auch gleich sagen können, dass die Kiste ne Wucht ist! Fährt der Papa auch als 8.0  

Glückwunsch - alles richtig gemacht.

Das wenige, was man TREK allerdings vorwerfen muss ist, dass die Pfeifenpinsel keinen CG angebaut haben. Bei dem Einsatzbereich eigentlich MUST HAVE...

Later 
chucki_bo


----------

